# Installing a Gas Cylinder



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

I note that this subject has come up a number of times in the past, but I am still having issues getting someone reliable to connect up a gas supply for our cooker.

I live in a villa that currently has an electric cooker, however there must have been gas some time in the past as I can see the end of the copper pipe disappearing into the wall - the other end has obviously been cut as I can't see it anywhere on the outside.

I tried calling a couple of companies that deliver gas but they said they didn't do installations and in any case I would like to get someone that actually knows what they are doing, given the medium we are talking about.

Can anyone recommend some company?

Cheers


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Ours is in a little cupboard in the garage. Same as inside, a copper pipe. 

Given the simplicity of the rubber pipe / jubilee clip connection, I connected ours.

Do you have a neighbour you could ask where their bottle is?


----------



## mitchell0417 (Oct 11, 2010)

my bottle is in the cupboard next to the cooker. As Confitire says its not a complex thing to fit. I had Laheej Gas do mine. Their phone number is 043376686.


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

Thank you much for the info both of you gentlemen. Someone has removed all signs of the cylinder, which would have been outside,against the kitchen wall. We were quite used to this arrangement when we lived in Cyprus where you could buy ready made little metal cupboards which would take two cylinders and keep the sun off them.
I did sort of wish that one could fit one of those safety shut-off valves that the municipality insists on apartments but I believe this is phenomenaly expensive and probably overkill.

I shall call the company you suggest and get myself some more copper tube and jubilee clips.

Cheers


----------



## R_Smithy (Jun 13, 2010)

Dont try and install gas appliances on the cheap. Find a company that comes well recommended, spend the money and get the job done correctly. DIY and Gas isnt a good combination.


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

R_Smithy said:


> Dont try and install gas appliances on the cheap. Find a company that comes well recommended, spend the money and get the job done correctly. DIY and Gas isnt a good combination.


Yes, my thinking exactly - but it would seem that bona fide gas fitters either don't exist or they won't do domestic stuff.


----------



## R_Smithy (Jun 13, 2010)

Surely there must be at least 1 company in Dubai that provides this service.


----------



## R_Smithy (Jun 13, 2010)

ReggieDXB007 said:


> Yes, my thinking exactly - but it would seem that bona fide gas fitters either don't exist or they won't do domestic stuff.


Definitely dont let a chancer work on your installation.


----------



## mitchell0417 (Oct 11, 2010)

I completely agree but lets remember that connecting a gas bottle to a cooker through a hole in a wall is more akin to setting up a gas bbq than installing gas Cooker in the UK. the company i said i used are a bona fide gas supply company. but up to you.


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

Well I gave up trying to identify and find a qualified gas fitter out here (is there such a thing I wonder?) and grabbed a delivery van down the road from our house. They were quite happy to come to the house and seemed to have done a lot of the installations before as they quickly figured out where the other end of the copper tubing should be and re-opened the hole in the wall. Oddly enough the only tools they had was a wrench and a screwdriver but seemed to be quite happy to rummage through my toolbox for the rest. They also have lengths of copper and rubber tuning, jubillee clips and a regulator which they connected to the gas bottle outside, leaving one spare. Probably wouldn't pass muster health and safety wise but it seems to be working OK and I can't detect any leakages.


----------



## Smiler51 (Jul 12, 2011)

Hey Reggie,

i work in the gas field. You are right that you won't find many qualified installers. The ones that are will cost a lot.

You need to make sure of 3 things please:
- use a good connection hose with a working pressure of 30bar and above suitable for LPG
- between the valve of the bottle and the hose should be a good flame-back arrestor 
- install a gas detector in your house with the sensor located close to the gas cooker/stove. It needs to be mounted low to the ground, as LPG has a higher density than air and will go to the ground if leaking (you can contact Aras in Dubai; they sell several brands of detectors)

Also make sure with soap water that you don't have any leaks once there is pressure on you line.

Take care

Smiler


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

Smiler51 said:


> Hey Reggie,
> 
> i work in the gas field. You are right that you won't find many qualified installers. The ones that are will cost a lot.
> 
> ...


Dear Smiler,

Thank you so much for taking the time to give such good advice. The gas detector is a great idea and I'll contact Aras tomorrow as you suggest. Hopefully they can also supply the flame arrestor - I haven't discovered one that is suitable for a domestic gas system yet but perhaps they will be able to advise.

Thank you once again - invaluable advice.


----------



## R_Smithy (Jun 13, 2010)

Smiler51 said:


> Hey Reggie,
> 
> i work in the gas field. You are right that you won't find many qualified installers. The ones that are will cost a lot.
> 
> ...


Smiler do you work in the gas field in Dubai?


----------



## Smiler51 (Jul 12, 2011)

No problem Reggie. If you have more questions, just send me a PM.

Hi R_Smithy, i work at a gas company in Sharjah but live in Dubai.


----------

